# venting upc



## PipeGuy1 (Aug 19, 2011)

According to the UPC, how high above flood level rim is the horizontal run of the vent supposed to be? Is it 1"?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

6" afl


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

PipeGuy1 said:


> According to the UPC, how high above flood level rim is the horizontal run of the vent supposed to be? Is it 1"?


It has to be 6", if below drainage fittings come into play.


----------



## abudgetplumb (Aug 22, 2011)

correct sir


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Rule of thumb, always run your vent up 42" before making any turns


----------



## c-note (Aug 12, 2011)

6 inches above flood level of the fixture being vented


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

There are some exception as in the case of a garden window at the kitchen sink. Still you should do your best to keep it 6" above the flood level. 

Mark


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

If you have window over the sink just rough in riser to one side of the window and arm over for sink..


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> If you have window over the sink just rough in riser to one side of the window and arm over for sink..


And bore holes through the king and jack stud........:no:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> And bore holes through the king and jack stud........:no:


So, how are you getting the vent out without doing the same thing...


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> If you have window over the sink just rough in riser to one side of the window and arm over for sink..


That is of course unless it's a remodel with a slab on grade house.

Mark


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

ILPlumber said:


> So, how are you getting the vent out without doing the same thing...


True .... That's how I was taught


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

ToUtahNow said:


> That is of course unless it's a remodel with a slab on grade house.
> 
> Mark


Yes your rite .... But on a rough in I would arm over with 1 1/2


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

RealLivePlumber said:


> And bore holes through the king and jack stud........:no:


That's why there are the wrap-around nail plates. It gives back the integrity of the stud.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

mccmech said:


> That's why there are the wrap-around nail plates. It gives back the integrity of the stud.


Well, to some extent. Still, on a load bearing wall drilling should be avoided whenever possible. I'm not a huge fan of AAVs being installed willy-nilly, but to preserve structural integrity of the framing is a good application.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

ILPlumber said:


> So, how are you getting the vent out without doing the same thing...


 On track homes we worked on some units that did not have a loop vent 

with a foot vent on the nearest wall, drain was in the bay next to window 

and dirty armed over with a st. 45*. Base cabinets would usually be there 

and the space behind cabinet was enough to clear pipe.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I have never had a wall buckle from drilling a 2 9/16" hole in the studs behind the kitchen cabinets......:sweatdrop::sweatdrop:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

And you wont. 

But, howza bout the guys that use the sawzall, and just cut the studs out? Notch em and smack them with a hammer.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

They should be beaten....

Nobody cares that this was sent from my droid using. Plumbing Zone


----------



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

ILPlumber said:


> They should be beaten....
> 
> Code here gives us a country mile. 3' 6" Plenty of space to get your dirty arm away from under that window....Carpenters first day?They should know.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

UPC doesn't care how big a hole you drill into a stud for a vent. However, UBC does. Maximum notching is 25% in bearing or exterior walls and 40% in non bearing walls. 
To avoid over drilling for a dirty arm or horizontal vent below a window ofter requires a 2x6 wall. If not available, offsetting the dirty arm into the back of the kitchen cabinet may be necessary. That's why we rough in the waste on the side away from the dishwasher. If there is a dishwasher or full depth trash compactor on the other side, it's time to give the GC an option. Build a 2x6 wall or move the kitchen sink. For existing slabs there's always the slab saw and jackhammer.


----------

